# Warn winch problems and pc3



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

Heres my problem i have a warn2500 on my brute but lately it feels really weak it works fine just weak any suggestions. And what settings are yall running on a pc3 i have mimb snorks and swampseries XL?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Warn SUCKS!! For water riding ATV's. The 2500's are not sealed like the 3K & above are. I had a warn on mine for 15 months in one hole it broke the cable & burnt the motor up. As for the pcIII can't help ya there


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree warn 2500 stands for big piece of junk. Plastic gears, not sealed. Over priced trash. Im trying a mile marker, 6 months and about 200 hondas later. Its still stong. So my advice get rid of it.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv had two 2500 warn winches and both have held up good for me and have had to go under water and dig for it a many a time


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

My next one will be a viper elite.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i agree throw that 2500 in trash before it really lets you down, it may last a good while on lite quad if kelp clean an not used much, i have a 3000 warn that i got off of a quad i bought for parts have no idea of age ive had it for 2yrs an use daily i know that will give up someday an hope i can afford another one, as for other brands no experance with them but following all winch threads to hear pros an cons


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I just bought my 3rd 2500 to put on my new wheelah cause the other two are still on my other two wheelahs and still going strong one is two yrs old and my lady loves to play her bike in the water and the other is 9 yrs old and its been sunk and used for logging and I plow our Maine winter storms and have had to replace the cable only once and used it to pull a stuck HONDA (LMAO) out that was in thick swamp mud and weed grass about 30 feet. I had that one apart once about 5 yrs ago just to see how it worked agd it looked like metal gears not plastic to me. We'll see how this one does. R ur connections clean? That might weakin things. Good luck!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

viper elite or viper max will solve your issues


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

dam and i sure thought the warn was the best and oh yea my winch stays under the water just feels like the last year r so it just gave up wont even pull me out of a hole without me helping it with a hand full of throttle


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I had the same thing happen with my 2500, felt like it was getting weaker and weaker till it finally gave up on me when I REALLY needed it. Got it home opened it up and motor was cooked cause like previously stated, not sealed units and it was full of dirt. I would say open it up and clean it out, that might help it, good luck man, but I would start putting some cash too the side for a new one, cause it sounds like your on the same track as mine


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

iv had two on a king quad and it was always under i pulled a rhino out a couple of time and me with the winch under the water till i got out and on my brute it died in the water where no one could get the and it was under water and i pulled it out hooked to a tree and it pulled me out with just the battery just clean it after rides and it will last


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Had the 2500 for 4 years now and got to fix something twice a year ther junk but pull your motor out of it and clean it real good should get you by for awhile its all packed with mud. I cant wait to get the extra $ for viper 4000 lb sick of other guys winches working good and not mine.warn=junk atleast on the 2500


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

I gonna try and clean it is it hard to take apart ? Or would i be better off just buying another one and i guess if i buy another one it will be viper seems everyone is happy with those


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

pretty simple too take apart from what i remeber, couple bolts once ya get it out, just keep a close eye when ya open it too see how everything sits


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just like anything, use it and don't abuse it or you'll pay for it.

Smaller winch like that is not made to haul for 1-2 minutes straight out. Read the specs and it will probably tell you to use it in 30 second bursts to not burn the motor out.

And maintenace is key too!! Take her apart and clean it, lube everything and you might save her.

And next time, get a 3000+, you'll like it alot more!

I have a Viper Max and it's great but did break. I did nothing to it, it filled with mud and the free-wheel broke (fixed it). My fault, so I can't blame the winch. Amazing how so many people willl blame the part or supplier, but if you maintain something and use it as directed, it will normally last.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Cheap winch is the way to go. Cycle Country isnt too bad. Plus the cheaper winches all the parts pretty much interchange. Warn is the weird winch out of all the winches. Try those Gorilla winches, They seem good and the price is cheap. I bought their wireless winch system and love it! I can get unstuck all by myself and watch my atv get pulled out with no rider on it haha. Plus it helps to service yer winch atleast once a yr depending on how much you use it near or in water. A winch is one of the most overlooked tools on yer atv. Dont leave home without it!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Cheap winch is the way to go. Cycle Country isnt too bad. Plus the cheaper winches all the parts pretty much interchange. Warn is the weird winch out of all the winches. Try those Gorilla winches, They seem good and the price is cheap. I bought their wireless winch system and love it! I can get unstuck all by myself and watch my atv get pulled out with no rider on it haha. Plus it helps to service yer winch atleast once a yr depending on how much you use it near or in water. A winch is one of the most overlooked tools on yer atv. Dont leave home without it!


For the price and quality, can't see anything else but Viper.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Viper elite all the way. I love mine.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Never looked into the viper. I will have to check them out.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

yep everyone says viper


----------

